# Cucamonga/Alta Loma Area



## evodawg (Dec 20, 2009)

Just wondering if anyone in the area has a Diagnostic Code Reader. Would rather give you a few bucks then a Dealer/Mechanic... Check Engine Light came on a week ago. 2001 Pathfinder, 30,000 miles.


----------



## LSDisk0 (Dec 8, 2011)

You can go to a smaller shop and they can do it for free most of the time. Just call around.
30k is usually oil change and maybe plugs.

Sent from my SHARP-ADS1 using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------

